# TUYỂN SINH VÀ ĐÀO TẠO CHỨNG CHỈ NGHIỆP VỤ HƯỚNG DẪN DU LỊCH CĂN BẢN



## NTHP (3 Tháng chín 2021)

*TUYỂN SINH & ĐÀO TẠO
CHỨNG CHỈ NGHIỆP VỤ HƯỚNG DẪN DU LỊCH CĂN BẢN
Nội Dung Chính*
1. Nghiệp vụ hướng dẫn du lịch là gì?

2. Chứng chỉ sơ cấp nghiệp vụ hướng dẫn du lịch căn bản là gì?

3. Cơ hội việc làm khi có chứng chỉ nghiệp vụ hướng dẫn du lịch căn bản

4. Tại sao nên học chứng chỉ sơ cấp nghiệp vụ hướng dẫn du lịch căn bản tại catiedu?

5. Chương trình đào tạo chứng chỉ sơ cấp Nghiệp vụ hướng dẫn du lịch căn bản tại Catiedu.

6. Mục tiêu đào tạo của Catiedu

7. Kết luận

Các cảnh đẹp ngày nay trên thế giới rất nhiều, nên rất nhiều người với mong muốn thư giản, thưởng thức cảnh đẹp,…vì thế mà đi du lịch khắp các nơi. Ngành du lịch do đó mà cũng rất phát triển. Nguồn kinh tế mà du lịch mang đến cho các nước là rất lớn. Chính vì thấy được tầm quan trọng của ngành du lịch nên rất nhiều bạn trẻ quan tâm và theo học trong lĩnh vực này. Thế nhưng có một nghịch lý “Thừa thầy thiếu thợ” lại đúng trong nhiều ngành nghề, kể cả ngành du lịch. Nên nếu chúng ta học thêm một chứng chỉ nghề thì sẽ có nhiều cơ hội hơn trong thị trường việc làm. Chúng ta hoàn toàn có thể nâng cao trình độ kiến thức và kỹ năng sau khi học và được cấp chứng chỉ.







*1. Nghiệp vụ hướng dẫn du lịch là gì?*
Nghiệp vụ hướng dẫn du lịch mô tả vị trí công việc cơ bản nhất của một Hướng dẫn viên có trách nhiệm tạo sự thoải mái, dễ chịu và đảm bảo an toàn cho mỗi cá nhân tham gia chương trình du lịch. Khi gặp tình huống bất ngờ hoặc khó khăn, Hướng dẫn viên sẽ là người đưa ra quyết định và tổ chức trợ giúp nhằm đảm bảo quyền lợi cho khách.

DANH MỤC CÁC CÔNG VIỆC VÀ PHẦN VIỆC:

Chuẩn bị làm việc, xây dựng thái độ làm việc chuyên nghiệp

Các công việc và trách nhiệm chung của Hướng dẫn viên

Thủ tục hải quan, xuất nhập cảnh và kiểm dịch (CIQ)

Chuẩn bị cho một tour du lịch cụ thể

Quy trình và trách nhiệm liên quan đến vận chuyển khách

Hướng dẫn viên và việc thu xếp khách sạn

Hướng dẫn thăm quan

Thuyết trình (đoàn)

Kỹ năng lãnh đạo của Hướng dẫn viên khi thực hiện tour

Giải quyết khó khăn, tai họa và khiếu nại của khách

Kết thúc tour

Du lịch bền vững và Hướng dẫn viên

Giao tiếp đa văn hóa và Hướng dẫn viên

*2. Chứng chỉ sơ cấp nghiệp vụ hướng dẫn du lịch căn bản là gì?*
Theo tổng cục dạy nghề hiện nay quy định thì có 3 hình thức đào tạo gồm sơ cấp, trung cấp và cao đẳng nghề. Chứng chỉ sơ cấp nghiệp vụ hướng dẫn du lịch căn bản thuộc hệ đào tạo sơ cấp nghề. Đây là một văn bằng chính thức chứng nhận một cá nhân đã hoàn tất thành công khóa học “Chứng chỉ sơ cấp Nghiệp vụ hướng dẫn du lịch căn bản” và đạt được kết quả theo quy định. Do cơ quan giáo dục cơ sở đào tạo có thẩm quyền cấp, có giá trị pháp lý lâu dài.

_Chứng chỉ sơ cấp Nghiệp vụ hướng dẫn du lịch căn bản cũng là một trong những giấy tờ cần thiết về mặt pháp lý để có thể làm việc trong lĩnh vực du lịch._

*3. Cơ hội việc làm khi có chứng chỉ nghiệp vụ hướng dẫn du lịch căn bản*
Du lịch là ngành “công nghiệp không khói” đang phát triển mạnh mẽ tại Việt Nam. Theo Tổng cục Du lịch, mỗi năm ngành này cần thêm 40.000 lao động, tuy nhiên số lượng sinh viên tốt nghiệp chỉ đáp ứng được khoảng 60% nhu cầu hiện có. Chính vì thế, đây là ngành nghề có nhu cầu việc làm rất lớn dành cho sinh viên theo học ngành Hướng dẫn viên du lịch, kèm theo cơ hội phát triển ở nhiều vị trí khác nhau trong lĩnh vực du lịch và lữ hành. Đặc biệt là những sinh viên học thêm chứng chỉ nghiệp vụ du lịch căn bản.

Với ngành du lịch, học viên sẽ có rất nhiều cơ hội việc làm phù hợp với trình độ học vấn và kỹ năng chuyên sâu mà người học có. Thông thường, nhân sự trong ngành du lịch sẽ lựa chọn công việc theo các hướng sau: Hướng dẫn viên du lịch, Giảng viên dạy ngành du lịch,nhân viên đại lý lữ hành, nhân viên bán chương trình du lịch, trợ lý điều hành tour, quản lý bộ phận nghiệp vụ, quản lý phòng điều hành và các vị trí khác trong doanh nghiệp lữ hành tùy theo khả năng cá nhân và yêu cầu của công việc.

*4. Tại sao nên học chứng chỉ sơ cấp nghiệp vụ hướng dẫn du lịch căn bản tại catiedu?*
Với tầm quan trọng của ngành du lịch như hiện nay, rất nhiều trường, trung tâm, cơ sở đã mở và đào tạo Chứng chỉ sơ cấp nghiệp vụ hướng dẫn du lịch căn bản. Và Catiedu là một trong những đơn vị dẫn đầu trong việc đào tạo nguồn nhân lực cho lĩnh vực này. Vậy Catiedu có gì khác biệt để học viên có thể lựa chọn trong nhiều cơ sở dạy? Một trong những lý do sau đây đã giải thích được điều này:

CATIEDU là đơn vị đầu tiên áp dụng chuyển đổi số, trí tuệ nhân tạo AI vào Giáo dục

Học lý thuyết Online - Thực hành - Thực tập tại Cơ sở - Doanh nghiệp - Bệnh viện 64 Tỉnh thành

Đội ngũ giảng viên nhiệt tình và giàu kinh nghiệm, luôn chia sẻ những bài học thực tiễn dành cho các học viên

Thời gian dạy linh hoạt phù hợp cho nhiều đối tượng từ học sinh cho đến sinh viên hoặc người đi làm.

Nền tảng đầu tiên áp dụng cho sinh viên vừa Học vừa kiếm tiền được trên hệ thống Online

Cam kết: Sinh viên ra trường có việc làm trong nước và xuất khẩu nước ngoài

Ra Trường liên thông lên Cao Đẳng - Đại Học Chính Quy trên cùng 1 hệ thống

Không những vậy bạn còn nhận được những lợi ích rất lớn từ Catiedu như:

Học phí Giảm 40% HP - TG so với học truyền thống - Tốt Nghiệp Bằng Chính Quy

Miễn phí học thử, trải nghiệm khóa học của trường, khóa học kỹ năng, luyện thi online 100%

Miễn phí hơn 1000 khóa học kỹ năng, 500Gb tài liệu, luận văn ... tại Diendan.cati.edu.vn

Có thể nói Catiedu đã mang đến cho học viên nhiều ưu đãi tốt nhất, áp dụng công nghệ hiện đại trong dạy khóa học chứng chỉ sơ cấp Nghiệp vụ hướng dẫn du lịch căn bản.

*5. Chương trình đào tạo chứng chỉ sơ cấp Nghiệp vụ hướng dẫn du lịch căn bản tại Catiedu.*





Nhằm đảm bảo chất lượng dạy học Catiedu đã tạo ra một khung chương trình đào tạo đầy đủ và đảm bảo theo yêu cầu của Bộ GD & ĐT, đáp ứng yêu cầu thị trường. Với thời gian đào tạo 3 tháng, kết hợp giữa lý thuyết và thực hành, gồm 7 môn học tại Catiedu:_ Lịch sử văn hóa; Tổng quan du lịch, Lý thuyết nghiệp vụ hướng dẫn cơ bản; Thực hành hướng dẫn du lịch căn bản; Lý thuyết Nghiệp vụ lữ hành du lịch căn bản; Thực hành Nghiệp vụ lữ hành du lịch căn bản; Thực hành._

*6. Mục tiêu đào tạo của Catiedu*
Với tiêu chí “ Đặt chất lượng đào tạo” lên trên hết, Catiedu với mục tiêu là Cung cấp cho học viên khối kiến thức cơ bản về địa lý, lịch sử, văn hóa, kinh tế - xã hội, chính trị của Việt Nam, rèn luyện các kỹ năng hướng dẫn du lịch cho học viên tác nghiệp trong phạm vi lãnh thổ Việt Nam. Trang bị cho học viên những kiến thức về du lịch và nghiệp vụ hướng dẫn du lịch. Bổ sung điều kiện về chứng chỉ cho học viên để được cấp thẻ hành nghề hướng dẫn du lịch.

Về kiến thức:






 Trình bày được những kiến thức cơ bản về tổng quan du lịch, lịch sử văn hóa Việt Nam, tâm lý khách du lịch.






 Phân tích được các công việc của hướng dẫn viên du lịch.






 Trình bày được các kiến thức về hoạt động kinh doanh lữ hành, doanh nghiệp lữ hành, quy trình nghiệp vụ lữ hành.

Về kỹ năng:






 Quảng bá, xúc tiến bán chương trình du lịch.






 Tổ chức thực hiện được chương trình du lịch.






 Thuyết minh được tại điểm du lịch và trên các phương tiện giao thông.






 Giải quyết được các tình huống trong quá trình tổ chức thực hiện chương trình du lịch.






 Thực hiện được thao tác nghiệp vụ thanh toán, văn phòng, giao dịch, hướng dẫn, tư vấn cho khách du lịch.

Về thái độ: Tích cực chủ động trong học tập, rèn luyện tính tỉ mỉ cẩn thận trong thực hiện công việc, bảo đảm an toàn trong lao động. Chấp hành tốt nội quy, quy chế nhà xưởng và đặc thù của nghề.

*7. Kết luận*
Qua những thông tin trên thì CATIEDU là nơi lựa chọn hàng đầu cho tất cả các thí sinh đăng ký lựa chọn môi trường học cho tương lai bản thân mình cũng như gia đình. Để đáp ứng nhu cầu học tập và được cấp chứng của thí sinh trong lĩnh vực du lịch đầy tiềm năng thì CATIEDU tiến hành tuyển sinh năm 2021 với hình thức tuyển từ học bạ THCS trở lên, và đảm bảo điều kiện là đã tốt nghiệp THCS lớp 9.

_Mọi thông tin tư vấn tuyển sinh vui lòng bấm nút đăng ký phía dưới để được tư vấn viên hỗ trợ tốt nhất hoặc call trực tiếp hotline của Trường miễn phí 24/7._

HỌC VIỆN ĐÀO TẠO TRỰC TUYẾN CATIEDU
 0838.068.068 - 0777.255.777 - 0943.11.33.11

Sơ sở I: Trung Tâm GDTX Tôn Đức Thắng: Số 37/5 Ngô Tất Tố, P.21, Q. Bình Thạnh, TP HCM
Cơ sở II: Trường CĐ BKĐN: Số 125 Phan Đăng Lưu, P.Hòa Cường Nam, Q.Hải Châu, Tp.Đà Nẵng.
Cơ Sở III: Trung tâm GDNN-GDTX Quận Hoàng Mai: KĐT Đền Lừ 2, P Hoàng Văn Thụ, Q Hoàng Mai, HN

ĐĂNG KÝ ONLINE - NHẬN NGAY KHUYẾN MÃI






Từ khóa tìm kiếm google: xét tuyển trung cấp, xét tuyển trung cấp online. xét tuyển trung cấp trực tuyến, tuyển sinh, tuyển sinh trung cấp online, tuyển sinh trung cấp học từ xa, tuyển sinh trung cấp học trực tuyến, tuyển sinh trung cấp nghề, Catiedu, học viên đào tạo trực tuyến catiedu Cati.edu.vn


----------

